# What cardio do you favour?



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

I was wondering what type of cardio you people favour for fat burning and all round general fitness, bearing in mind all of us want to keep the muscle that we work to put on in the gym.

For me cardio is essential as I like to feel fit as well as trying to gain some muscle but lately I have been doing a little more distance running again and I feel that I am not as full in the muscle as I was a couple of months ago, could this be the 30-60 min runs or coincidence?

What is your prefference as far as the exercise is concerned? morning / night? HIIT or long and slow? Before weights/ after?

Cheers


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

for my cardio i go up to the police station and say "it's not illegal to sell cocaine in this area is it?" good adrenaline rush.

i'll do cardio pretty spontaneously to be fair, never straight before or straight after training. i like skipping! hiit is great but i have to do long and slow atm.

running = the muscle shrinking exercise


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

I like to go Trail biking for cardio. Can't stand the trend mill at the gym. Way to boring.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Cross trainer or bike.. hate runnin in the gym.. keep my heart rate below 140 bpm so not too burn too much muscle and so i still have enough breath to churps the honeyz!!! 

hey killer


----------



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

Keep them coming lads, maybe we should have made this a poll.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

15 mins flat out after a workout, u think this might burn too much muscle? Not noticed any muscle loss at all, infact quite the opposite!

I feel sick after it but i like it since i have a time to beat every time i do it,

On the bike atm, but i swap machines every few weeks,

Very similar to MAX-OT Cardio


----------



## Malakor (Feb 28, 2005)

I favour the rowing machine - seems to hit most of the muscle groups, plus you can reverse the grip for more bicep involvement. For me, 15m is about all the boredom I can handle!


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> Cross trainer or bike.. hate runnin in the gym.. keep my heart rate below 140 bpm so not too burn too much muscle and so i still have enough breath to churps the honeyz!!!
> 
> hey killer


Actually I like to motorcross for some cardio or mountain bike.. Both kick my heart rate up.. Great exercise..


----------



## mouthy1 (Mar 2, 2005)

I use a treadmill for cardio but after about 15-20min's of running i've got such a pump in my calves it feels like there gonna explode so that's all i do


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Hindu squats and hindu pressups every evening takes about 5 mins and heart rate goes from 60bpm to 165bpm in that time,love it.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

cardio training? tabats 20 x 10's on the rower

cardio activity? walking


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training)

I fcuking love Max-OT, what a workout!!!!

http://www.bodybuildingpro.com/maxotcardio.html

Jock


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Good link Jock, u certainly feel good after a MAX-OT cardio session!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Truewarrior1 said:


> for my cardio i go up to the police station and say "it's not illegal to sell cocaine in this area is it?" good adrenaline rush.
> 
> i'll do cardio pretty spontaneously to be fair, never straight before or straight after training. i like skipping! hiit is great but i have to do long and slow atm.
> 
> running = the muscle shrinking exercise


He he he!! Love it!! is that the reason why i am so slim, especially on a Sunday and Monday!! haha!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Four my dance classes a week should sort you out!! You'd be really supple too....ha ha!! wonder what any of you would look like in dance tights?? ha ha!!


----------



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

NikiE, you can dress me up in whatever you would like. LOL

Look I am supple :bounce:


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Nikie... I used to dance ballet. Yeah I'm serious... many years ago.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

still fit in ur leotard?? lol


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

Any of you guys tried Guerilla Cardio???

It's shorter than your normal cardio sessions, usually around 8 minutes, but it is seriously intense.  You basically warm up for the first 4 minutes and then spend the rest of the time sprinting for 20 seconds and jogging for 10 seconds. You can do it on a bike as well, but running is tougher!

It has actually been shown to produce better results than running at a decent pace consistantly for 1 hour. And that's for 8 minutes of work!!!

Seriously tough stuff, but well worth a try!

The Beast


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

firemansam said:


> I was wondering what type of cardio you people favour for fat burning and all round general fitness, bearing in mind all of us want to keep the muscle that we work to put on in the gym.
> 
> For me cardio is essential as I like to feel fit as well as trying to gain some muscle but lately I have been doing a little more distance running again and I feel that I am not as full in the muscle as I was a couple of months ago, could this be the 30-60 min runs or coincidence?
> 
> ...


Nothing beats running on the road. Start out slowly and on a treadmill in the gym, to avoid shin splints. Believe me you dont want them. I like cycling outdoors as well.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Personally i like the slam man for overall cardio, 30 min on that and you nearly loose a stone in sweat.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

TYSON said:


> Personally i like the slam man for overall cardio, 30 min on that and you nearly loose a stone in sweat.


50 kicks to the head either side is F'in good fun


----------



## dodge (Jan 15, 2005)

Running the streets 5 mile or so goin a very good pace and goin 4 it in the last 800 yards or so feel that heart burn although the greatest cardio is shuttle runs there the daddy:eek:


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> Any of you guys tried Guerilla Cardio???


Yes bro, did it non stop for about 10 weeks about 3 years ago, I lost about 5%bf but a sh1tload of muscle, I was very fit (got 13.6 of the bleep test and was fittest guy in my rugby squad)

Awesome if you want to get fit, but a little to catabolic on muscles for bodybuilders IMO.

Jock


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Boxing.

Although, a 10 min (30 sec on, 30 sec off) sprint on a treadmill is great.

2 mins slow jog, then 4x(30 sec sprint + 30 sec jog) split. 1 min to warm down. Thats what I do on my weekends when I have time to burn but personally cardio is a rare thing for me.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Surf canoeing has gotta be my favorite at the moment, went yesterday for the first time this year, water was F*cking Freezing, but my shoulders and arms are still pumped.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

treadmill twice daily 45min am then 40min PWO treadmill set on high incline at a speed of 2.5-3mph...i am decently fit and i have all of my 8 abs out....


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

My favourite form of cardio is sex. 

(And no Dirty Barry like I've had to tell you 1000 times now, we CANNOT do cardio together!!!)


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Combat conditioning and other bodyweight exercises have really put a spark bak into my training and the way I view cardio nowaday,i still havent managed to get past 10 mins of conditioning without feeling totally exhausted.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Combat conditioning and other bodyweight exercises have really put a spark bak into my training and the way I view cardio nowaday,i still havent managed to get past 10 mins of conditioning without feeling totally exhausted.


Jeez! Combat conditioning! Is being a POsty really that tough OSC? 

Well I guess you get some nasty dogs chasing you after all.

SD


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ChefX said:


> .


WTF???

was that a source request chefx and a mod edited it?? posts of this nature are not permitted on uk-m this is ur first warning................

LMAO


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big said:


> My favourite form of cardio is sex.
> 
> (And no Dirty Barry like I've had to tell you 1000 times now, we CANNOT do cardio together!!!)


Does two minutes count as cardio?



ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Combat conditioning and other bodyweight exercises have really put a spark bak into my training and the way I view cardio nowaday,i still havent managed to get past 10 mins of conditioning without feeling totally exhausted.


Thats because you are out of shape..........lol. Oh wait, you did say bodyweight didn't you? I see you are going light then.............lol.  <--------------------smiley, dont post without them.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> WTF???
> 
> was that a source request chefx and a mod edited it?? posts of this nature are not permitted on uk-m this is ur first warning................
> 
> LMAO


It was a typo, sorry

I was laughing so hard that is what I typed. oops

:beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> WTF???
> 
> was that a source request chefx and a mod edited it?? posts of this nature are not permitted on uk-m this is ur first warning................
> 
> LMAO


That might not be true Barry. I think he was describing himself in the tights and the mods edited out the unapropriate post..........lol.

To keep this back on topic. 

I do the rowing machine for 20 minutes and try to burn more calories than the last time. This is a manly excercise so most of you dont try it..........lol


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

winger said:


> Does two minutes count as cardio?


LOL you're counting the time undressing!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big said:


> LOL you're counting the time undressing!


Well if I threw in the time for begging and counted that in as cardio then I think I am overtraining.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

so big can u only manage that activity 2 times a week then..dont wanna overtrain do ya :rooleyes:


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

winger said:


> Well if I threw in the time for begging and counted that in as cardio then I think I am overtraining.


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> so big can u only manage that activity 2 times a week then..dont wanna overtrain do ya :rooleyes:


dirty barry , big , come on guys we all can see there you to have something special going on its clear for all to see why dont you both get together and overtrain (winger style) together big you can spot barry with his bent over rows and barry you can chace big round in the showers to burn even more calories!!!!! but ffs dont post any pics we just dont wanna know


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Deano1 said:


> dirty barry , big , come on guys we all can see there you to have something special going on its clear for all to see why dont you both get together and overtrain (winger style) together big you can spot barry with his bent over rows and barry you can chace big round in the showers to burn even more calories!!!!! but ffs dont post any pics we just dont wanna know


LOL. That's actually a pretty typical weekend for us.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

man we must be giving our secrets away baby i mean big!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

firemansam said:


> NikiE, you can dress me up in whatever you would like. LOL
> 
> Look I am supple :bounce:


Ha ha!! Wouldnt you be the lucky one!! ;0)


----------



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

Well I am not a million miles away way from you LOL. Prob about 22 i would think.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

firemansam said:


> Well I am not a million miles away way from you LOL. Prob about 22 i would think.


Where are you from?? Im down here in sunny Swansea!! LMAO!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

firemansam said:


> Well I am not a million miles away way from you LOL. Prob about 22 i would think.


22 million miles?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

no, really, only about 22 miles.... he he.

So gentlemen when am i going to get pics of you in tights and a leotard then??


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

after u post ur pic..as i'm going to a fancy dress party next month as a cheerleader so u gotta post to see that!!lol


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

how can i refuse!! ha ha!! have you got your pom, poms ready Barry? LolL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

got everything ready to roll!!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Can't wait for that one DB LOL.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

absolutely, could do with a good giggle!! PMP


----------



## DirtyNurse (Feb 9, 2005)

That will definately be a sight to see!

Cant wait for that pic DB

DN x


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Combat conditioning and other bodyweight exercises have really put a spark bak into my training and the way I view cardio nowaday,i still havent managed to get past 10 mins of conditioning without feeling totally exhausted.


Where did you learn the technique for hindu squats OSC? Because its not like LOADS of people do them so its hard to know if your doing them right, ya know? Did you get the book on Combat Conditioning by Matt Furey at all mate?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

NikiE said:


> So gentlemen when am i going to get pics of you in tights and a leotard then??


Next tuesday after class.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> Well I am not a million miles away way from you LOL. Prob about 22 i would think.


Bridgend???


----------



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

Wrong direction mate. What about yourself?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Pontypridd mate, you?


----------



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

Hope you understand mate but with the job and the info given out, i don't really like to say the exact location. Not being a pr**k but don't want any unwanted s**t in work.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Sure mate, I understand, I have a pretty good idea anyway, do you ride a horse and drink in a Saloon in the wild west?!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

firemansam said:


> Hope you understand mate but with the job and the info given out, i don't really like to say the exact location. Not being a pr**k but don't want any unwanted s**t in work.


no worries mate...

no explination needed


----------

